# Wanted: free pattern for women's tunic x small



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Does someone have a link for an easy to make, longer in length fitted tunic? Similar to one shown in the picture







. The picture isn't the best, so a simple tunic pattern would be great.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Look for "night shirt" pattern.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I do not know pattern but thrift some have patterns cheap and maybe find one. Some patterns have several sizes in them. i have gotten patterns there I needed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This looks as if it may have something that interests you.

http://www.sewchicandunique.com/2015/08/6-tunic-tops-you-will-want-to-sew-using-free-patterns/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I followed Angie's link and found the perfect pattern for a night dress I've been wanting to make. Thanks, Angie.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Great to know it helped you.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Look for a scrub or kimono at the thrift shop. Sometimes they are found in the uniform section. Find one in your size that fits comfortably and use it to trace a pattern. The V necks may have an inset finish that can be replaced with a facing for easier sewing. They usually have an opening size that is easy to slip over your head.

Trace a front and back pattern with the finished neckline. Add 5/8" to the neckline for seam allowance. Add 5/8" to the shoulders and sides for seam allowances. You can shorten or lengthen your scrub tunic as desired.

My favorite scrub does not have set-in sleeves. It has kimono sleeves. So I just added 1 1/2" to my pattern pieces for the sleeve hem and the bottom hem. 

Make the neck facing by tracing the top of your front and back patterns and mark the stitching line (the finished garment line.) Add 2 1/2" out from the stitching line, and you have your facing pattern pieces.

Sew your scrub front and back together. Sew the facing front and back together. 

To finish your neck facing, turn under 1/2" hem and top stitch it. 

Match the scrub and facing and sew them together. 

If you are a beginner, look for instructions for grading and clipping the curved neckline seam and top stitching it, and for finishing side seams and hems, usually part of any commercial pattern and maybe available in tutorials.

I have made a pattern this way. I have made tops that I know will be comfortable and look attractive.

I hope you will let us know if you decide to do this and how it works for you.


----------

